# K800 Laser Display System



## LaserMod (Jan 25, 2005)

Just bought one of these on Ebay.

http://www.bigdipper-laser.com/english/product_show.asp?proid=6#

The specifications on their website are slightly different to my model.

Thought you all may want to take a look. The effects are amazing although it struggles creating circles the squares look good. It's an improvement on my sub-woofer x-scanner anyway.

The scanners needed a bit of a tweak when the unit first arrived as two of them were knocking together...seems ok now.

It has a 650nm Red Laser at 30mw and a 532nm Green at 40mw. 

I have measured and confirmed 40mw green on my meter.

When the laser initially powers-up the beams come to rest after initialising the scanners - I smelt burning plastic and found my laptop bag smoking after a minute with the green laser...lol.

There are two x-scanners and one y-scanner to mix the beams. When the red and green mix there is the occasional yellow/orange colour in the fog. 

The unit is sound activated and the sensitivity can be adjusted on the back.

I thinking of tweaking this unit and get it linked to PropelScan... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

The front of the unit:






Layout of internal components:





The 532nm 40mw in-built laser module:





The beamshots:





Mix:





Star:





Tunnel:





X-Scan:





Y-Scan1:





Y-Scan2:




...and loads more effects.

I have some videos also but I need to convert to DivX first... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## sbk (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
Is it DMX controlled?


----------



## LaserMod (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah it is but I'm not sure if the DMX can directly control the scanner movement or just switch between the effects. It apparently has four channels for DMX. I presumed that was xy/xy for two lasers although the y is the same for both beams - so that would be three channels.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif
I'm new to DMX...I would like to link this in with my PC if at all possible...not sure where to start.

A bit more research needed I think...unless anyone here knows...the layout above should give some clue. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

The right hand circuit board is obviously the laser driver board with most of the electronics I would think needed by the 532nm laser as the red is fed straight off the black cased PSU (with the green LED on it).

The bottom board is the DMX and scanner controller...need a spec sheet I think unless anyone recognises it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm curious as to how much! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

~Gabe


----------



## LaserMod (Jan 25, 2005)

*clears throat*

Erm... £250

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## sbk (Jan 25, 2005)

Nope, if I remember the DMX only controls types of movements for your lasers, like : channel 1 = speed of rotation, channel 2 = direction of turn, and so.
Can this laser do blanking?

But for sure you can link the laser with your pc with the right interface, the DMX signal are an electric signal too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
Not sure if it is a digital or analog signal.


----------



## jtice (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow, cool looking setup, really looks fun /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Cant wait for the vids, bet it looks really neat.

Hmm, I might have converted this wrong,,, but,, thats, about $300? that seems really cheap! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif that cant be right...


----------



## sbk (Jan 25, 2005)

250£ = 460 US$ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## LaserMod (Jan 25, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*sbk said:*
250£ = 460 US$ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL...as I said /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif until pay day which is... *counts days out loud* - two weeks away.


----------



## LaserMod (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok the videos are here.

I decided to use MPEG4 as DivX put too much spyware on my PC.

There are the occasional flashes of white light that I couldn't see when taking the shot - I presume this is IR from the green laser but seems a bit scattered.

Also the camera can only take movies at 15fps so the full effect can't be captured. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

http://www.greenlasers.co.uk/videos/k800/k800_front.avi
http://www.greenlasers.co.uk/videos/k800/k800_beam.avi


----------



## SpyderUrT (Jan 25, 2005)

Well you're right- it is definetly an improvement on your subwoofer scanner /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif
Those flashes of white light are definetly IR, strange yet cool how they look like lightning bolts /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## photonic (Jan 25, 2005)

Actually I think it's a great deal for the price, considering it's 2 high powered lasers and the servo system. What do these things cost new?

Still not sure why there's a Motorola cell phone power adaptor in the middle of the box...


----------



## wintermute (Jan 25, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*photonic said:*
Still not sure why there's a Motorola cell phone power adaptor in the middle of the box... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was wondering the exact same thing...I thought it was a cell phone charger myself, so I actually pulled out all of my chargers to see which one it was.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 25, 2005)

Yowza! Very cool. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

DMX is a fairly low bitrate (kbps range, methinks) digital signal and it shouldn't be too difficult to convert between RS-232 and DMX. There are all sorts of DMX conversion widgets out there.


----------



## LaserMod (Jan 25, 2005)

Well the unit was new when I received it... maybe there is a bit of DIY in there... strange for them to use a cell phone adapter ...well at least it's a reputable brand PSU /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## jtice (Jan 25, 2005)

NICE vids /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif !!

I got my Greenie pointer today, me likes hehehe

Definately gonna have to get more laser stuff.

Even at $450 that was CHEAP, the lasers in that alone are worth that much !!!


----------



## LaserMod (Jan 25, 2005)

Theres a good beamshot on the manufacturers website:





I'll have a look into that DMX converter, cheers PhotonW.


----------



## gregw (Jan 26, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*sbk said:*
250£ = 460 US$ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

There is one on ebay now, with 12 hours to go and a current bid of $80.99. See item 3777112934. You might also want to check out the seller's other items for more laser displays.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jtice (Jan 26, 2005)

Are the scanners (galvos) in these nice?
Are they better than the ones in the starter kit from www.mylaserpage.com ???

If so, these are really nice for the price, You get 2 powerful lasers, and a set of scanners, you could always rebuild it and use a controller card. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## LaserMod (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah I'll post some pics of the shapes created...the squares are near perfect but the circles look more like circular-saw blades /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

I suppose a better driver board could maybe improve this - the galvos have a very fast refresh rate when they need to have... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Time for a new avator I think... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## jtice (Jan 27, 2005)

Any updates on this?

I saw some pics on the net, looks like 2 com ports on the back, and in and out?

I thought the DMX controllers were round?

Says these can store up to 50 paterns, soooo, that means I can download new ones to it?
Is there any software for these?

I am very seriously thinking of getting a Dual laser/scanner 50+50mW one, the K500+

Any opinion or info you have on yours would be great.

Thanks
~John


----------



## LaserMod (Jan 27, 2005)

I neary died when I saw them prices..but the cheaper ones don't have the DMX ports on the back...phew! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mpr.gif

Ah, when in doubt look in the 6-page user manual.

The manual states...

*Do not looking at the laser source using telescope.*
*Do not dismantle the lighting* erm...too late.

4 Channels of DMX

Channel 1 - 'Mode' 0-255 values to turn on/off laser and enable/disable sound activation.

Channel 2 - 'Single Pattern' 0-255 values for all built-in effects.

Channel 3 - 'Dot scanning speed'
Channel 4 - 'Line scanning speed'

Channels 3 and 4 I presume are for controlling the speed of the effects.

The motors are N1.8 high precision step - whatever that means...is N1.8 good?

Now how do I program it...


----------



## jtice (Jan 27, 2005)

so,,, what ports are on the back of yours?

and, is yours modded? or stock?

The K800 i saw just had the 2 comm ports like all the others.

Can you take a pic of the back of yours?


----------



## Bengal (Jan 27, 2005)

N81 refers to the serial communications protocol.
No stop bit 8 data bits 1 parity bit.
Just the standard format. 
Not better or worse, just the usuall


----------



## Bengal (Jan 27, 2005)

woops just reread the post, looks more like a software version. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif


----------



## LaserMod (Jan 28, 2005)

There are two DMX ports male and female.

Ten DIP switches for seting DMX address (the 10th switch puts the laser is testing mode).

Microphone sensitivity.

Sorry no COM ports /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## jtice (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm, very odd.
Yours seems to be a totally different model for some reason.
Heres the one I was referring to.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=14984&item=3778650875&rd=1

Notice the 2 com ports.
and no dip switches , odd, very odd.

Then theres this one, thats even more different
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=14984&item=3778650117&rd=1

Heres the one I am wanting to get, but I cant find pics of the back of it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=14984&item=3778651471&rd=1


----------



## LaserMod (Jan 28, 2005)

Jtice - here's them images of my unit:

The front/close-up of the three scanners:






And the ports on the back:





I'm not sure where to start with programming with DMX...I hear theres a USB dongle interface in development...think I'll look into it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jtice (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks alot, thats different from what I saw on the other one, that is REALLY odd, same case, same model number, but different ports.
Older models maybe?

I dont know what the K500+ has, I am trying to get more info, but the two ebay sellers are slow to answer my Qs /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## pbarrette (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi LaserMod,

N1.8 most likely means that the motors are Nema mount 1.8 degrees-per-step stepper motors. They certainly look like stepper motors to me, anyway. Probably Nema 17 mount size. And 1.8 degrees per step is pretty common in smaller stepper motors and CNC Machine controls.

pb


----------



## sgannon02 (Feb 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*jtice said:*
Thanks alot, thats different from what I saw on the other one, that is REALLY odd, same case, same model number, but different ports.
Older models maybe?

I dont know what the K500+ has, I am trying to get more info, but the two ebay sellers are slow to answer my Qs /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not sure if you bought one, but I did. Here is a pic of the front and back. Yet to test out the DMX 512 functionality of it.

HTH


----------



## jtice (Feb 23, 2005)

PM sent sgannon02 !!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## sgannon02 (Feb 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*jtice said:*
PM sent sgannon02 !!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

PM replied too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## LaserMod (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice, twin greens I presume 50mw each?

Some nice effects can be produced from 100mw green. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## LaserMod (Feb 23, 2005)

sgannon02 or Jtice - I would like to get mine working from the DMX also - let us know if you find anything. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jtice (Feb 23, 2005)

I never got one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

I kick myself in the A*s every day for not bidding on the one that sold for $289 SHIPPED ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

I dont have a DMX controller either,,,

I was more interested in getting one for the parts in it, not for the unit itself.
I was going to modify it to a computer controlled unit.


----------



## sgannon02 (Feb 24, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*LaserMod said:*
sgannon02 or Jtice - I would like to get mine working from the DMX also - let us know if you find anything. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Lasermod,

I don't have a DMX 512 controller yet so I can't give you any advice. From what I understand though it shouldn't be a difficult task to do. I think your going down the computer controllerd route and I really know nothing about that at all!

Just curious is your laser quite bright? The K500+ I got is (for me) extremely bright. I am considering buying a K800, a FG-01 (120mw RED, Green, Yellow, Saffron) and then getting a DMX512 controller for it all.

If I can get my hands on a controller soon shall post the results.


----------



## Arni (Feb 24, 2005)

I have also buyed a K800 for 248$ 4 weeks ago and i hope i will receive is soon. How long have u wait for it ?


----------



## demolish (Feb 24, 2005)

I received a k500+ yesterday. Its very impressive. Its a little too much for the venue I had in mind. I have to make a few modifications to make it fda approved! but it won't take too much.


----------



## demolish (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh yea

I got an american DJ dmx controller for 75 bucks also on ebay. I have yet to find a way to program my own effects however. If anyone figures this out let me know.!


----------



## jtice (Feb 24, 2005)

MAN that K500+ looks great !!!!

i really wish i would have got that one that went cheap..

if anyone ever wants to sell theirs, let me know !!!!!!!!!!!!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## demolish (Feb 24, 2005)

new Link for my k500+

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=2130277082


----------



## sgannon02 (Feb 24, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*demolish said:*
Oh yea

I got an american DJ dmx controller for 75 bucks also on ebay. I have yet to find a way to program my own effects however. If anyone figures this out let me know.!



[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Demolish,

What can you actually do with the controller? Looking to do the same here. Why do you have to mod it? Just curious. I fell into the same trap as the venue I was going to use the K500+ in is too small for it.


----------



## demolish (Feb 24, 2005)

In order to get a varience permit in the US it has to have a few modifications, like some stickers and a key switch cut off. There are other various things to make it "legal" but most of it is minor and easly achievable.

With the control you can change from sound active/single pattern/auto (switches between random patterns) and off.

On channel 2 you can control all the patterns manually when set to single pattern

Channel 3 is dot scanning speed

Channel 4 is line scanning speed

Thats about it really...


----------



## demolish (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea I'm kinda upset, I can still use it I guess but I got to figure out how I am going to prevent eye exposure, I am going to place it high, but it scans over such a HUGE area I'm not sure how I'm going to achieve it.


----------



## jtice (Feb 24, 2005)

That is actually alittle more control than I thought, didnt know you could control the speeds

Well, if they dont work out for you guys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif i might still want one. hehe


----------



## Arni (Feb 25, 2005)

Received my K800 yesterday, very cool thing. Only the mirrors knock thogether... fixed. But the focus of the green Laser is very bad. In a distance of 7 m the green point is 30 x 20 mm big. Has anyone tried to open the laser an adjust the focus ?


----------



## LaserMod (Feb 25, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*LaserMod said:*
The scanners needed a bit of a tweak when the unit first arrived as two of them were knocking together...seems ok now.

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats the same problem I had - /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif 

What I didn't mention on here is that the large y-scan mirror actually cracked eventually and I needed to shorten it with a glass/tile cutter. The shorter length didn't make any difference to the beam limits.

Mine produced the knocking sound when the unit entered X-scanning mode and the beam was pointed downwards.

But its fine now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

If you want you can turn the mirror that bounces the green onto the scanners and if you align it perfectly with the red you will get more or less yellow and orange colours.


----------



## Arni (Feb 25, 2005)

Did you try to turn the Pot on the driverboard for the green Laser ?


----------



## LaserMod (Feb 25, 2005)

Pot? Oh yeah there is - /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif






I presume that blue component at the bottom of the board.

I don't think I will adjust it - no doubt the laser has been calibrated for safe use/output of 40mw when spread across the scanners. It will be overdriving the laser module anyway. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif

As regards to the 532 focus - have you checked the mirrors for 'glue-gun' strings - there was a few on mine when I opened it and were causing some spill on the beam. I can't see how the module would be out of focus as the lense is simply glued onto the aperture.


----------



## demolish (Feb 25, 2005)

my k500 makes an odd sound when I first turn it on where it sounds like it may be hitting but then immediatly quits, does it very constitenly, have not had time to figure it out yet. But it quits as soon as the laser actually comes on.


----------



## demolish (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey

Whats your thoughts about taking the mirror on the top and taking the screwes out and taking it up a little bit from its stop postion to try and get the effects pointing more up, the purpose being to prevent audience scanning? 

I'm thinkin about trying to do that.


----------



## sgannon02 (Feb 26, 2005)

Just shot some video of my laser in action here at work. Just need to recompress the video and find somewhere to host the files.

Will post back once I have done so.


----------



## LaserMod (Feb 26, 2005)

If you want me to host the vid - just email it to me... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## LaserMod (Feb 26, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*demolish said:*
Hey

Whats your thoughts about taking the mirror on the top and taking the screwes out and taking it up a little bit from its stop postion to try and get the effects pointing more up, the purpose being to prevent audience scanning? 

I'm thinkin about trying to do that. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The small grinding noise when the laser initially powers up is where it moves the mirrors to their limits and then back to the centre spot again. If you move the rubber limits you can change the size and height of the effects. You can also adjust the green scanner and the 90^ mirror to mix it with the red for some yellow. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Quazar (Feb 26, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*demolish said:*
Hey

Whats your thoughts about taking the mirror on the top and taking the screwes out and taking it up a little bit from its stop postion to try and get the effects pointing more up, the purpose being to prevent audience scanning? 

I'm thinkin about trying to do that. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Why not just tilt the whole unit up? It has an adjustable mounting bracket.


----------



## sgannon02 (Feb 26, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*LaserMod said:*
If you want me to host the vid - just email it to me... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for the offer lasermod. Had already found somewhere before I read your post. But thanks again /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I am going to get some footage next weekend of it in use while we are open.

Forget to mention, I did use it at work tonight and it looked absolutely awesome!

Here it is. K500+ Dual Green 2 x 50mw Laser


----------



## demolish (Feb 26, 2005)

I suppose I could just tighten it up and point it up, Its just some of those effects get sooo low but yea thats probably gonna be the best bet

duhhhhhh!!!!


I actually have a k500 so no yellow for me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## demolish (Feb 26, 2005)

ok I'm not sure what exactly adjusting the gromet does but I was able to get both scanners to start scanning higher by slightly, and I mean slightly, adjusting the gromet towards the rear of the unit. I have the laser sitting aprox 4 feet from the wall, and I got the straight line effect about 1 ft higher. I think in a large venue that will really make a diffrence.

The only bad thing is that during 2 or 3 of the effects the laser is reflected back into the unit because it goes to high. Its really just a very very small portion though.


----------



## LaserMod (Feb 26, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*sgannon02 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*LaserMod said:*
If you want me to host the vid - just email it to me... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for the offer lasermod. Had already found somewhere before I read your post. But thanks again /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I am going to get some footage next weekend of it in use while we are open.

Forget to mention, I did use it at work tonight and it looked absolutely awesome!

Here it is. K500+ Dual 50mw Green Laser Video (13mb DivX) 

[/ QUOTE ]

*claps* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Very nice video... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Is that 2 x 50mw green then? Looks more than that.

I recognise the effects very well... I think we could both do with a DMX controller to slow it down... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## demolish (Feb 26, 2005)

You can get an american dj dmx 512 on ebay for 100 bucks

You can also download a free computer program and if your electronically gifted make your own adapter. You can also purchase them for like 35 dollars.


----------



## jtice (Feb 27, 2005)

drrroooooooooooooooollllllllll

Man, ths so cool, seems like it has quite a few patterns, I would love to get one of these with a controller,


----------



## sgannon02 (Feb 28, 2005)

Check your PM, I need somewhere to host that video again /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Azecos (Feb 28, 2005)

I like the music in the video, who's it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## sgannon02 (Mar 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Azecos said:*
I like the music in the video, who's it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

"Lisa Lashes" - "Say Yeah!"

HTH


----------



## LaserMod (Mar 2, 2005)

I found the vid, I thought I still had it - it was hiding amongst some MP3's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

Sgannon02 - K500


----------



## sgannon02 (Mar 3, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*LaserMod said:*
I found the vid, I thought I still had it - it was hiding amongst some MP3's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

Sgannon02 - K500 

[/ QUOTE ]

Your a champ Lasermod. Forgot all about it. Boss came into work tonight and saw the laser in action and loved it! Hopefully some more on the way. Still going to get some video footage of it in use while we are open.

Thanks again.


----------



## Tkima (Mar 26, 2005)

Sorry for kicking the topic, but could you please put that K500 video back online? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## LaserMod (Mar 26, 2005)

Sorry about that - deleted it by mistake. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Jsss (Apr 4, 2005)

On the K800, how do you overdrive it and how high an output kan you get?

As to DMX, I have used several DMX controlers to control this unit. No problems. The American DJ controlers work fine. It is a bummer that you can not program new shows but the ones provided are pretty good.

I am looking for an inexpensive computer based DMX controler and free software. At present I am using an I-Player2 from Color Kinetics along with their software. The issue here is the price. Somewhere in this thread someone mentioned a $35 coverter. I am guessing it is an RS232 to DMX.... Any details?


----------



## LaserMod (Apr 5, 2005)

Not sure about actual values but there is a pot to increase the green output.







I haven't been able to increase the red as yet but I'm sure an extra 10mw maybe possible.

If you find a good cheap PC based controller...count me in. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I'm still looking... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## Jsss (Apr 5, 2005)

I took a look at the pot for the green laser last night. I found it was already near the max setting. I was able to get 1/8th of a turn out of it. The output from the green seems to have near doubled. 

As to the red, installing a power supply with a greater output will work. What I am unsure of is whether to increase the voltage or the amperage. 

On another note, I have built a web interface for the K800. Using the I-Player2 I mentioned earlier along with a home automation package by the name of 'Homeseer' and a little DMX executable I wrote, I created web pages with buttons you simply click to change the effect. In addition, I added switches to the K800 to turn off either laser.

I am aware of the variance requirements. Are there any other license requirements required in order to operate a K800 at a public (or private) venue?


----------



## sgannon02 (May 8, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*LaserMod said:*
Sorry about that - deleted it by mistake. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ok peoples here is another link to my video
K500+ (dual 50mw - 13.3mb DivX)


----------



## Ken_Allen (May 8, 2005)

Any more lasers like this laying around ebay?


----------



## sgannon02 (May 8, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Ken_Allen said:*
Any more lasers like this laying around ebay? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sure is.

Ebay Search - "Laser"


----------



## LaserMod (Jun 13, 2005)

Jtice's link is down...

Sgannon's K500 video re-hosted due to popular request. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I will not delete it this time...the last was due to an unreliable host.

BTW: If anyone else needs laser vids hosting please email them to me.


No probs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

K500


----------



## maestro (Jul 3, 2005)

K800 LASER VIDEO 

http://sklep.partytime.int.pl/wideo/1k800_340kb.wmv (K800 Green LASER) [7MB]

http://imprezy.partytime.int.pl/galery/10/video/Colosseum.wmv (6xFlying199,2xK800,1xK1000)(club colosseum in Poland) [12,5MB]


----------



## LaserMod (Jul 3, 2005)

Cool vids maestro - almost blew up my speakers. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

The DMX control maakes a hell of a difference to slow the effects down instead of the laser running wild regardless of the type of music playing.


----------



## maestro (Jul 4, 2005)

LASER VIDS

http://www.download17.vel.pl/20050415_rocco_vhs.mpg (800mW Green Laser)(DJ ROCCO) (club epsilon in Krakow)[40MB]

http://www.download17.vel.pl/letsmix.mpg (2xRGB laser,4xGreen Laser)
(Paul van Dyk vs JPS - Found an Angel)(club epsilon in Krakow)[45MB]

http://www.download17.vel.pl/16042004.mpg (800mW Green Laser)(DJ SHOG/Agnelli & Nelson - Holding onto Nothing) (club epsilon in Krakow)[30MB]

http://www.download17.vel.pl/20022004.mpg (800mW Green Laser) (Nu Nrg - Butterfly, Malec - Endless love) (club epsilon in Krakow) [20MB]


----------



## sgannon02 (Jul 6, 2005)

One word - "AWESOME!!!!!"

maestro do you know what make/model the RGB lasers are as well as the green ones? Just curious.....?

I'd mortage the house to buy em.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## maestro (Jul 6, 2005)

Green laser -" KVANT 2000 800 mW GREEN ", RGB Laser? I don't know,maybe "Multicolor Lasersystem Mystiqe 300"?? (15000 AU$)http://www.prosklep.com/product_info.php/cPath/287_232/products_id/2927 <--(download laser vids 'Film') /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## maestro (Jul 6, 2005)

Green laser -" KVANT 2000 800 mW GREEN ", RGB Laser? I don't know,maybe "Multicolor Lasersystem Mystiqe 300"?? (15000 AU$)http://www.prosklep.com/product_info.php/cPath/287_232/products_id/2927 <--(download laser vids 'Film')


----------



## pSYc0de (Jul 18, 2005)

Just bought myself a Flying 199 30mW DPSS /w dmx

http://pics.corrodedreality.org/laser.avi

Hope to be getting my open dmx usb controller soon, so I can start development on my DMX laser VJing project /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

